# Dependencies: libqte-mt, sqlite, libfbclient, etc



## Eponasoft (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm attempting to build the latest gambas source and it requires a ton of dependencies. The current port version is WAY out of date. I've been able to find a few of the dependencies but a few I'm having trouble with. Here's the output from configure:


```
configure: WARNING: Unable to find file: sqlite.h
configure: WARNING: Unable to find file: libsqlite.so
configure: WARNING: Unable to find file: libfbclient.so
configure: WARNING: Unable to find file: libqte-mt.so
configure: WARNING: Unable to find file: linux/videodev.h
configure: WARNING: Unable to find file: linux/videodev2.h
configure: WARNING: glx.h not found. Check 'config.log' for more details.
configure: WARNING: Unable to find file: CORBA.h
configure: WARNING: Unable to find file: libomniORB4.so
configure: WARNING: Unable to find file: libomniDynamic4.so
```

In particular is libqte-mt.so...without that, I don't think gambas will be capable of producing GUI-based applications. I have searched the ports collection for any hints to finding them (using an app I wrote in the old gambas, ironically) but haven't had any luck. Google hasn't been too useful either.  So...any of you more experienced folks know where to snag these dependencies?


----------



## morbit (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.freshports.org/lang/gambas2/ ?


----------



## Eponasoft (Aug 13, 2009)

The port does not seem to exist. Using pkg_add -r gambas2 fails, the file does not exist on the server indicated on that page, and of course, there is no subdirectory for it in /usr/ports/lang. 

EDIT: I updated the ports collection and it seems to be in the latest ports. Now to see if it works. Thanks for the tip. 

EDIT2: Unfortunately, it does not build.


----------



## morbit (Aug 14, 2009)

Maintained by: acm@FreeBSD.org

Since it is quite fresh port, maintainer should appreciate some feedback..


----------



## Eponasoft (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll send them a message with the error. Thanks again.

EDIT: x11.c had a redefinition in it...I removed it and am now attempting to build it again. So far so good. 

EDIT2: It built almost all the way but ran into some errors at the end with libtoolize. Fortunately, it had built enough to run, and it works...sort of. Looks like the port still has some work to be done. Perhaps I could offer the maintainer some assistance...I'll be sure to send them another message when I get the chance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 14, 2009)

Did you rebuild your other ports after updating the ports tree? You *must* have an up-to-date libtool port before you try to install/upgrade any other ports, or you will run into weird errors. See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6191 and http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6020 for examples, and /usr/ports/UPDATING for warning.


----------

